# First shrimp



## b-one (Jul 2, 2017)

So I was at Costco to get a brisket,luckily they had one decent prime packer, and I also picked up some shrimp and bacon.  I had recently bought a case of aluminum pans as the cost per pan is crazy so why not cook some shrimp! Using cherry and kbb in the WSM.plan is to stir every 15 min and eat with garlic bread nice and easy season add butter about 1-1/2 sticks smoke. Hope there tasty.












IMG_0813.JPG



__ b-one
__ Jul 2, 2017


----------



## b-one (Jul 2, 2017)

IMG_0814.JPG



__ b-one
__ Jul 2, 2017


















IMG_0815.JPG



__ b-one
__ Jul 2, 2017





They were tasty!


----------



## lamar (Jul 2, 2017)

Looks good enough to eat!  Pass some this way.


----------



## b-one (Jul 2, 2017)

Lamar said:


> Looks good enough to eat!  Pass some this way.



Sorry,all gone! After this I'm thinking about a smoke/boil sometime.:drool


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 2, 2017)

Those look amazing b-one!  A little more black pepper and you'd have some nawlins bbq shrimp!  Great job!

Mike


----------



## b-one (Jul 3, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Those look amazing b-one!  A little more black pepper and you'd have some nawlins bbq shrimp!  Great job!
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike, these turned out but I prefer grilled with a bacon coat. Maybe next time.


----------



## smokinbill1638 (Jul 3, 2017)

Looks GREAT!  How long did you smoke for and at what temp?


----------



## b-one (Jul 3, 2017)

smokinbill1638 said:


> Looks GREAT!  How long did you smoke for and at what temp?



Thanks smokinbill,about 250 around 40 min.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 3, 2017)

That's the way we like our shrimp too!

Butter & garlic!

Yours look fantastic!

Al


----------



## tropics (Jul 3, 2017)

b I have BBQ a ton of Shrimp and never thought to smoke um Points

Richie


----------



## b-one (Jul 3, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That's the way we like our shrimp too!
> 
> Butter & garlic!
> 
> ...



Thanks Al,I'm thinking at least some sausage if not more in there next time!Thumbs Up


----------



## b-one (Jul 3, 2017)

tropics said:


> b I have BBQ a ton of Shrimp and never thought to smoke um Points
> Richie



Thanks Richie, I can't claim any credit I have seen it here before. It's the easiest smoke ever I'll tell you that much!:biggrin:


----------

